# Mouchard sur un MacBook???



## PP1 (1 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Ma soeur a un MacBook tout neuf. Elle a laissé son copain, une sorte de raclure de bas étage mais néanmoins informaticien..., "jouer" avec sa machine. Depuis, ce copain qui n'est plus vraiment son copain, semble être au courant de ses faits et gestes, de trucs qu'elle a échangé sur Facebook avec ses amis (dont il ne fait plus partie). Ce ne serait pas bien bien grave s'il ne devenait menaçant...

Elle a changé tous ses mots de passe, l'a bloqué sur FB mais rien n'y fait. Elle le soupçonne d'avoir installé un mouchard sur son mac.

Qu'en pensez-vous? Est-ce possible? De quoi s'agit-il et comment s'en débarasser?

Merci!

PP1


----------



## nifex (1 Août 2011)

Perso je ferrai un formatage et une réinstalation et ensuite de nouveau un changemen du mot de passe de facebook et aute et comme ca plus de risque.


----------



## PP1 (1 Août 2011)

Merci pour cette solution simplissime et radicale! 
On ne saura jamais s'il avait installé un mouchard, mais au moins elle en sera débarrassée.

S'il avait installé qqchose, ça se trouverait où? Applications?

Bonne soirée


----------



## Om3n (2 Août 2011)

Je ne connais pas encore tres bien les macs donc je ne saurai exactement dire de quel logiciel il s'agit, mais au vu de ce que tu dis ça a tout l'air d'un keylogger (Aobo Mac OS X Keylogger par exemple), ou alors il a installé un soft de controle à distance qui lui permet de voir tout ce qui se passe sur l'ordi de ta soeur comme s'il y etait (logmein par exemple te donne un trial pro de 14j pour chaque nouvel ordi installé)

Dans tous les cas, si tu ne sais pas de quel logiciel il s'agit, il faut formatter, et il faut qu'elle change tous ses mots de passes importants (e.mails, FB,  et tous comptes du même style) et j'espère qu'elle ne s'est pas servi de sa carte bleue online, parceque ça veut dire qu'il pourrait y avoir accès quand il veut.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Août 2011)

Oaip... un grand coup de ménage dans la vie informatique. Et ça va le faire.


----------



## PP1 (3 Août 2011)

Mince, vous commencez à me faire peur!
Et vu qu'il est à fond de caisse, manquerait plus qu'il se serve chez ma soeur. Mais bon, pas sûre qu'elle sache comment se servir de sa carte bleue sur internet. Espérons que son ignorance lui fera faire qques jolies économies...
Ok je la briefe sur re-formattage illico presto, pourvu que ce soit le début du ménage dans sa vie, parce que croyez-moi, y a du boulot ... 
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Août 2011)

BastienA a dit:


> Je viens de m'inscrire et il faut 5 messages pour creer un sujet...plus qu'1 message



Le premier message est sensé aller dans cette section là : Présentez-vous


----------



## iwizzz (3 Août 2011)

Il me semble que MacGé a fait un article sur un programme du genre, qui permettait en principe à un patron de savoir ce que font leurs employés, mais qui pouvait bien évidemment être détourné...
Perso j'essaierais de voir avec little snitch s'il y a une activité anormale... Sinon y'a peut-être moyen de détecter ça avec le moniteur d'activité, mais c'est juste une idée comme ça...


----------



## Larme (3 Août 2011)

Sûrement, mais avec une personne ne s'y connaissant apparemment pas beaucoup, et avec une machine neuve (et donc, potentiellement peu de "personnalisation"), il est relativement simple de formater et de réinstaller, quand une étude plus poussée pourrait prendre vraiment du temps...


----------



## PP1 (3 Août 2011)

Ah et au fait, son mec lui a confirmé voir tt ce qu'elle fait sur son ordinateur. Il en est tout fier, ce crétin.
Effectivement, elle n'y connait pas grand chose... Lui ai conseillé de re-formatter. Et même ça, ça va être toute une affaire. Lui ai conseillé d'appeler un de ces consultants "dépanneurs" Mac. Et de faire des captures d'écran de tout ce qui tendrait à prouver ultérieurement les agissements de ce type. Je le ferais bien mais suis un peu loin! Bref, elle sait ce qu'elle a à faire et je vous remercie pour vos contributions!

J'en profiterais pour voir chez moi si je ne me fais pas aussi espionner par mon amoureux! Je verrais ça où, les keylogger et autres logmein? Dans les applications? Rien n'est coché dans le dossier partage, c'est déjà ça.

Bonne nuit!


----------



## Larme (4 Août 2011)

Moniteur d'Activité...
Cela te dit normalement tout ce qui tourne en ce moment sur ta machine...
Et si certains sont suspects...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Août 2011)

Faudrait aussi penser à activer le firewall, dans le monde où l'on décide pour chaque application si on lui donne accès à internet. 

Avec un peut de chance, cela permettra de couper les ponts de l'application qui observe les agissements pour les envoyer au crétin.


----------



## subsole (4 Août 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Faudrait aussi penser à activer le firewall, dans le monde où l'on décide pour chaque application si on lui donne accès à internet.
> 
> Avec un peut de chance, cela permettra de couper les ponts de l'application qui observe les agissements pour les envoyer au crétin.



Bonjour,
Le firewall du Mac bloque uniquement les connexions entrantes (une fois paramétrer).
Je te conseille d'installer aussi LittleSnitch, qui bloque les connexions sortantes, donc plus d'infos sortantes non désirées (une fois LittleSnitch paramétrer correctement).


----------



## gmaa (4 Août 2011)

Il faudrait aussi vérifier avec le TdB Partage de Fichiers s'il ne s'est pas créé un utilisateur avec tous les droits.

En profiter aussi pour peut-être simplement décocher le Partage de fichiers...


----------



## MisterDrako (6 Août 2011)

Si tu as Little snitch observe aussi tes règles 
afin de voir si les Prog suspects sont bien sur "deny" ....
:hein:


----------



## Nicolarts (7 Août 2011)

Il suffit de formater et installer Mac OS X (tu peux faire ça sur le CD de Show Leopard ou Leopard) !


----------



## mistik (20 Août 2011)

Nicolarts a dit:


> Il suffit de formater et installer Mac OS X (tu peux faire ça sur le CD de* Show* Leopard ou Leopard) !


_Chauds les marrons, chauds !_ 

Oui mais avant de formater et de réinstaller le _se_ (système d'exploitation), il y a un _os_ : quid des documents et/ou fichiers importants de ta sur ? Il faut donc penser à faire des sauvegardes !


----------



## theozdevil (26 Août 2011)

tu peux deja aller voir dans:

/System/Library/StartupItems/
/Library/StartupItems/
/Users/<Nom d'utilisateur>/Library/LaunchAgents/

Ces dossiers contiennent des services démarrer au démarrage de la machine, tu peux aussi aller voir dans les pref systemes utilisateur et ensuite dans les app lancé a l'ouverture de session


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Août 2011)

theozdevil a dit:


> tu peux deja aller voir dans:
> 
> /System/Library/StartupItems/
> /Library/StartupItems/
> ...


Précisemment.
Halte à la paranoia et au reformatage à tout va.
Vous êtes tous des windows-users ici ou quoi? :mouais: 
Si vous vous êtes acheté un mac pour en arriver là, c'est dommage. Si il y a eu accès physique à la machine, il suffit de faire une liste de ce qui se lance automatiquement au démarrage et de compter les comptes admnistrateurs.

Si rien n'est détecté jusque là, vous pouvez bloquer toutes les connexions sortantes en faisant du zèle, mais je doutes franchement que vous parveniez à démontrer l'existence d'une quelconque intrusion. Cet ex petit copain veut simplement lui foutre la trouille. Et c'est réussi avec des conseils pareils. 8 commentaires du type"détruis ton ordinateur" avant de tomber sur quelques lignes sensées.


----------



## Nicolarts (1 Septembre 2011)

mistik a dit:


> _Chauds les marrons, chauds !_
> 
> Oui mais avant de formater et de réinstaller le _se_ (système d'exploitation), il y a un _os_ : quid des documents et/ou fichiers importants de ta sur ? Il faut donc penser à faire des sauvegardes !



Pendant le formatage, on peut cocher les archives les données des documents.


----------



## theozdevil (1 Septembre 2011)

On ne nous a pas entendu très fort, hein Atlante....


----------

